

Ask HN: Building a workstation - aheilbut

What's your favorite motherboard / processor (and other components) at the moment for building a fast, cheap linux workstation?  Any recommendations or warnings?
======
roedog88
I've built the budget box from Ars Tecnnica and been happy. The latest guide:
[http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/04/ars-
technica-...](http://arstechnica.com/hardware/guides/2009/04/ars-technica-
system-guide-april-2009-edition.ars)

------
jlc
I always enjoy this series, but I've never actually built one:

<http://cr.yp.to/hardware/build-20090123.html>

